# Is there a gas gauge on 5th wheel toy haulers?



## Danceswithbeercans (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a 05 victory lane toy hauler 40 ft. with a gas tank that gets used for the generator and also has a gas nozzle to fill up motorcycles and stuff. It holds 30 gal according to the spec sheets I've found online. But how do I determine how much gas is in there? One would think the guage should be near or on the grey/black tank monitors but I can't find it. Any suggestions.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 9, 2014)

Maybe to many "empty" beer cans.  Really have no idea maybe others can help  Welcome to the forum


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Nash I think he is talking about propane tanks. Also the question was not worded correctly.  I know on my new 5er there are no gauges to see how much you have. I have 3 tanks about the size of the one on a BBQ grill. So I know they want last long during a cold spell and the furnace is on.


----------



## Danceswithbeercans (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes you're right it should have been more clear. I was talking about a gasoline tank. This model has a tank for gasoline and it's directly hooked up to the generator. Real handy. I had another 5w that I had the generator converted to propane so I wouldn't need to carry gasoline. But I was hoping that someone had a similar victory lane model and knew if or where a guage might be. I wouldn't even mind using a stick to measure but the neck doesn't go straight enough.  And That's my Indian name, not sure how I got it


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 10, 2014)

maybe it like the Indian name given to to Pres Obama, walking eagle, translated BIRD SO FULL OF SHIT HE CAN'T FLY. Maybe your is to" much beer can't do war dance"  ALL IN FUN, not meaning to start anything. Now I have never heard of a gas tank on a 5er, but mine does not have a built in genset. I would take a picture of it and post on here , so someone may be able to help you out. Good luck.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 10, 2014)

I know some of them do have gas tanks for the generators and would think there should be a gauge. Have you looked on top of tank if it's where you can see it? maybe like a outboard boat motor tank with guage in top. let us know what you find.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 10, 2014)

Think the Victory lane is made by Dutchman so give them a call.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 10, 2014)

Dutchmen RV Company
P.O. Box 2164 Goshen, IN 46527

*Phone: (574)537-0600
Fax: (574) 533-3807 *


----------



## JustinJohnson (Jan 7, 2015)

I think there should be a gauge.Take a help or call for RV Dealer or Company.


----------

